# My poor Pooters.



## annieo (Mar 12, 2010)

I ended up having to put my rat, Pooty, to sleep today. He was 10 days shy of being 1 year old. I even bought him a "birthday cake" to celebrate his bday. Pooty had some trouble walking one night...I thought he was injured but the next day he was fine and acting normal. A few days later, his urine became white-ish, then he stopped eating and drinking altogether. When I noticed him not eating/drinking I made a vet appointment right away. It turns out he had a large tumor in his abdominal cavity. 

The vet said I had 3 options: 1) Give him fluids and a steroid injection to prolong his life a few days to a week. 2) Go in for surgery to see if the tumor can be removed. The problem with that was the vet couldn't tell which organ the tumor originated from so there was only a small chance it could be fixed...and if it could be removed there was a small chance he would even recover. 3) Put him to sleep.

I only had a few hours to make a decision...so I opted to end his misery. His last moments were spent falling asleep on my chest...

I've been crying so much that my entire face hurts and my eyes are puffed up. I can't stand being in my room....seeing an empty cage and knowing that just this morning he was there. I can't take it.

Pooty was my first rat. I didn't even want him to begin with, but my now-ex bought him for me...and you know what? Pooty taught me some BIG life lessons. He taught me not to be so judgmental and give new things a chance. I thought rats were dumb, smelly, creepy, useless animals. Boyyyy was I wrong. Pooty was the most amazing pet I have ever owned. He was so intelligent, sweet, and loving. He changed my perception of animals, people, and life in general....he taught me to enjoy the little things.

I know I wasn't a perfect rat mommy (I did a lot of things "wrong"), but I tried my best to give him a decent life. I love him so much....and losing him is going to sting for a long time.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

:-[ *hugs* Really sorry for your loss but for what it's worth I think you did what was best for him. It's always so hard when they're so young. Sounds like he made an awesome positive impact on your life, that's what you've got to hang on to. Think about all he taught you, all of his antics and how much he loved you. Keep his memory alive 

Run free Pooters and wait for your Mum at the Bridge like a good boy x


----------



## annieo (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you.

Pooty didn't just touch my life...he touched the lives of my friends and family too. He made everyone he met into rat-lovers... I'm just blown away at how such a small animal can impact so many peoples' lives. He even helped my mom get through her cancer treatments. My mom would have been stuck at home completely alone if it wasn't for him. He kept her company, cheered her up when she got depressed, and just made her day that much more bearable.

I'm going to bury him in the garden tomorrow in his poptart box along with his birthday cake treat. After that it's the really hard part....cleaning up the cage and getting rid of all of his stuff.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am terribly sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like Pooty was a very special, life touching rattie that will be missed and remain in the hearts of everyone that he touched. 

It makes me sad to hear that you are getting rid of all his things. I would like to hear that you would continue owning ratties in the future <3


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, you should get more rats! Especially after such a good experience with Pooty!


----------



## annieo (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm keeping the cages and stuff...just getting rid of his old chewed up beds and donating his food/treats/toys. I probably will own rats in the future...just not anytime soon. I tend to take a long time to mourn the loss of a pet...and losing Pooty was especially hard. Thank you all for your sympathy and support.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

That makes sense. You do need to grieve for a time rather than running out and 'replacing' him immediately... I'm so sorry. =( It's awful when they go suddenly, especially when they're young.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't see getting another pet as replacing one that has passed. It's a way to carry on their memory and enjoy the awesomeness that rats are :] But always, take your time and let yourself have time to grieve over Pooty. May his little soul rest in peace at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the loss, but remember, sometimes the best thing to do is get another pet after a loss. This can help the mourning process. 

R.I.P. Pooters


----------

